# Digitalkamera bis zu 350 €



## Earl-Grey (17. August 2004)

Kann mir einer eine Digitalkamera für bis zu 350 € empfehlen! Welche nutzt ihr denn so in der Preisklasse und was haltet ihr von denen!! Können auch ruig etwas teurer sein, aber ich muss mir noch ne Speicherkarte holen, deswegen sollten die Kamera nicht allzu teuer werden!


----------



## ArnoM (18. August 2004)

*canon s 30 i*

Hallo Earl Grey,

meines Wissens ist die Canon S 30 schon seit längerem vom Markt genommen worden. Wenn Du eine Digitalcamera bis 350 Euro suchst wirst Du sicherlich eine passende Camera für Dich finden. 
Wofür willst Du die Camera in erster Linie verwenden? 
Zu einer konkreten Camera kann man Dir eigentlich erst raten, wenn man Deine Fotographischen Ambitionen kennt. Von Olympus beispielsweise gibts eine Camera mit 10fach optischen Zoom und 3 MP um die 300 Euro. Legst Du hingegen mehr wert auf große gestochen scharft Bilder, dann kommen in Deiner Preiskategorie eher Cameras mit weing Einstellmöglichkeiten und dafür hoher Bildqualität in Frage.

Arno


----------



## BSA (18. August 2004)

Hi!

Mein Dad hat sich letzte Woche die Sony DSC-T1 bestellt, müsste heute kommen, da hat er mal ein paar leute gefragt die ahnung haben, die soll ganz gut sein. er hat mit 256 memorystick + tasche 500€ bezahlt (eShop).


----------



## Earl-Grey (18. August 2004)

Ich bin eigentlich neu in den Metier und habe mich noch nie richtig mit Fotografie beschäftig, deswegen wollte ich eher eine Anfängerkamera! Sie sollte aufjedenfall pocket-format haben, so dass ich sie ständig ohne Tasche rumtragen kann! Scharf sollte sie natürlich schon sein! Und Einstellmöglichkeiten sind kein muss, aber zumindest sollte sie Langzeitbelichtung und Blitz haben!


----------



## ArnoM (18. August 2004)

*digitalcamera bis 350 Euro*

Als Erstkamera würde ich Dir, wenn Du kein Analogspezialist bist eine Camera empfehlen, die leicht zu bedienen ist, gute Fotos macht und keine verwirrenden Einstellmöglichkeiten benötigt.
Die Auswahl ist groß, doch würde ich nicht eine ganz billige Camera wählen (die meisten No- name -Cameras haben meist einen schlechten Akku, schlechtes Objektiv, aber viele Megapixel...).
Bei Marken wie Canon, Olympus oder anderen renomierten Herstellern kann man fast nichts falsch machen.
Die Canon Ixus 430 kann eigentlich alles, was Du erwähnt hast, hat 4 MP und 3 fach optischen Zoom und ist recht klein. Da ich diese Camera sehr gut kenne und sie so zuverlässig sein soll wie ihre Vorgänger ist das mit Sicherheit eine gute Wahl und kostet um die 300 Euro,nur als Beispiel.


----------



## Sebastianus (20. August 2004)

Hola! Um mal nen konkreten Tipp zu geben würde ich dir die Nikon Coolpix 4100 empfehlen - gute Auflösung, gutes Objektiv, viele Möglichkeiten von der Sofware her - Preis liegt in deinen Vorstellungen, Speicherkarten sind günstig und Akku läuft ewig!

http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/NikonCoolpix4100.asp


----------

